# Rat Tattoos



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

I found this picture online now and was wondering if anyone has or is planning a rat tattoo?

I wanna get one on the inside of my left forearm that looks like its sleeping so i cradle it always (corny i know!)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've thought about it, a sort of deconstructed nose/eye/whisker thing but I just don't know _where_.
I am getting my dog's name done, and I'm incorporating my budgies into a phoenix tattoo I'm planning. I guess in the end I want to pay homage to my pets, but there aren't too many places to tattoo that won't prevent me from getting a job!


----------



## paigebrittain26 (Feb 24, 2014)

I plan on getting something like this but with the rats looking more like my girls and a few other tweeks. 

I cant decide where, probably my foot or my leg somewhere. My girls have made such a massive difference to my life and mental health. I know I'll have other rats in the future that I may have a closer bond with but my girls have made such a massive difference to me.

I also plan to get a tattoo of my absolute best friend in the world, my dog Lucky


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm a huge pit bull advocate and theres this one clothing company that makes this logo thats sort of like a cartoon pit bull face but sugar skull style?








So I kinda wanna get that or just get a portrait of my pit and then get this the same thing but rat version instead of pit bull


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

paigebrittain26 said:


> View attachment 122282


I almost went for something like that in planning! This is two of my babies, I was just going to tweek the coats because one of them was adopted out. http://i.imgur.com/ycQEBYRh.jpg


----------



## paigebrittain26 (Feb 24, 2014)

Aww thats such a lovely picture!!


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Paigebrittain26 I love that idea sooo much!!!!!


----------



## paigebrittain26 (Feb 24, 2014)

Aw I'm glad other people like it too! I'll post on here when I eventually get it. Only problem is I'm wanting so many new tattoos it's hard deciding what to get first!


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

I really want to get rat foot prints. 

That way it can represent all the rat babies I've had. 

As you have all said it's working out where to have them put!'


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I do not have tattoos for my rats yet, but I will eventually. All of my tattoos come from children's literature, and there are a few wonderful rat characters that fit the bill for this. I'll incorporate the looks or a symbol for each of the girls.

As far as tattoos, there has been great work done of rats. I've googled and found some phenomenal images.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

All my tattoos are for something very special in my life. I imagine a rat one will eventually pop into my head. I'd like to get something that incorporates all my pets but I always get more pets haha I'll run out of room to put tattoos.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I love tattoos an although I'm not getting one of a rat on my body i always thought it would be cool to get a set of footprints from each type of animal that has influenced my life and have them put into a rolling band somewhere on my body. Maybe above my others tattoos on my shoulders.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I've thought about getting a rat pawprint somewhere.. maybe on my shoulder so they'll always be sitting there taking a ride  Or perhaps on the inside of my wrist, a white tattoo so that it's hard to see/just for me to see, and also white tattoos kinda look like scars so it's sort of like how my skin reacts to rat nails, LOL.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

So I found another tattoo i love!!!











Check out some more here: http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=rat tattoo


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

I have one, but not because of my pets. My mom passed away in 2011 and watching my Dad struggle was really tough. He truly loved her with all his heart. So I got a zodiac tattoo for the both of them. My mother was the year of the dragon, and my father the year of the rat.

I apologize, these photos were taken the day I finished and I don't have any pictures since then. I promise the red spots on the paper aren't blood, it's red ink. They were done by Hannah Aitchison in Chicago.



















And the dragon, for good measure!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

OMG amazing tattoo!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I want to get a rat tattoo someday but its hard when my husband doesn't really support it(he is terrified of needles and thinks it is unnecessary) and there expensive. I would love rat paw prints or a rat body on my shoulder like this http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/362/3/5/rat_footprints_tattoo_3_by_o0psy0o-d4kk9o1.jpg


----------



## WittleWatWuv (Apr 13, 2014)

I plan on getting a rattoo (;


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ratty_milkshake thats the exact tattoo that i found that i want it. Im artsy and love my rats i feel like it s a best of both worlds.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

TexasRatties said:


> Ratty_milkshake thats the exact tattoo that i found that i want it. Im artsy and love my rats i feel like it s a best of both worlds.


Its soooo amazing! My budget doesn't allow for any luxuries right now so I'll have to wait a bit. But it really is too awesome!


----------

